

Ask HN: Replacement for Maven which can build RPMs? - zensavona

I'm looking for something which can replace Maven (as it's messy keeping all the poms, and we are moving away from Java) but I haven't found anything similar which can build RPMs. Am I missing something? What do you guys use for building?
======
cval
We use SCons to build RPMs and deb packages. Didn't have any problems with it
so far.

